# Phragmipedium Franz Glanz (richteri' Twister' x besseae 'Neon Baby')



## Erythrone (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 30, 2013)

I think that is prettiest Franz Glanz I've seen, ever.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice. Multiple blooms? Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 31, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 31, 2013)

:clap::clap: The Canadians are putting on quite the Phrag Show! :drool::drool:


----------



## Susie11 (Jul 31, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 31, 2013)

another nice one


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 31, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Multiple blooms? Yay besseae hybrids!



Yes. There are 3 blooms on the plant by now.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2013)

Very cool.I think I only have the flavum hybrid but I will check to see how it is coming. How big is your plant?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 31, 2013)

It is a mature multi growths plant, but it is fairly compact for a Phrag. Leaves are 10 inches to 12 inches long. The foliage mound is under 10 inches tall. The flowering stem is about 1 ft tall.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 31, 2013)

Another lens, another pic, another bloom!


----------



## Ray (Aug 1, 2013)

That's an Orchidbabies cross, I think. I have several and they all look like that.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 1, 2013)

you are right Ray. It is from OrchidBabies


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2013)

very nice.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 17, 2013)

Update


----------



## TDT (Aug 18, 2013)

Lovely display! The speckles in the pouch rim are delightful.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2013)

Very, very nice!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow! I would ask you to send it to me but I know about customs issues!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 19, 2013)

Quite a displayer!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 19, 2013)

Very very nice!!!!!


----------



## eaborne (Aug 20, 2013)

Incredible blooming!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 20, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Wow! I would ask you to send it to me but I know about customs issues!!


----------

